# give away



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well about 60 post to go for 1000 so I will be doing a give away so I am thinking about a slingshot hunting bag with slingshot and trapper pocket knife and ammo to enter you will have to have

# 1. 100 post by april 1st

# 2. A post of your best day out slingshoting

# 3. A pic of your best slingshot.

I will enter all who meet this and draw there names from a hat april 2nd will post the prize at the end of the week.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds Great!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

does it have to be a hand made slingshot and what do you mean A post of your best day out slingshoting do you mean like a

video of your best day shooting


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice man ! Thx for the giveaway.

My best day slingshooting was last week. It was warm and sunny (20°C) and I was out with our whippet girl shooting a tennisball out of a scout for her to fetch, which she loves. We were on an old grassy field an as I was preparing to shoot the tennisball yet again she darted away and to my surprise it was her first time seeing/hunting a wild rabbit. I tried to shoot the tennis at the rabbit and I almost did hit him (2m miss or so), although I dont think it would have slowed him down. She didnt get him, somehow he escaped( they sprinted out of my sight) but I was happy she didnt and that she came back.

My best ss as of yet is this: http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/16754-before-rlo-bath/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just a story of your best day out shooting and no it don't have to be homemade.

Nice story johnkrakatoa always good to see the pups doing what they were ment to do.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This is a great giveaway ghost! Hmm... My favorite time shooting. All the time shooting! Ok my favorite time shooting is with my wife Melissa. We have a blast together. We play small challenges to push each other's limits to further get more precise with slingshots and for just simple fun. We shoot outdoors on or property in the woods where it is quiet. We also shoot indoors in the basement. My favorite shooter is prolly my "magna" shooter. Thanks for keeping it fun 

Chris


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

ss slinger that sounds like a good day out and love the slingshot too.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Ghost thanks for the wonderful contest. I am going to enter my name into the fun.

1. check, I have 100 posts.

2. being a busy guy, any day out shooting is a good day. If I can get 1/2 hour without rain and in the field I am a happy man.

3. My best slingshot to date is ...the Kestrel.

Thanks again Ghost.

Darren


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey ghost, great giveaway! I love reading these stories when people post them.

One great day was by my self in the wood surprisingly. Normally I enjoy shooting with others but I was just alone this one december day. I was out forking at a fishing spot I like to go bassin' at and found a mess of forks to try out my new hand saw out on. The forks were great and I have made quite a few shooters out of them including one of my edc shooters. I was just shooting marbles at dry branches and wandering around the woods with nothing but my thoughts. It was a moment of peace. Now I have no clue if slingshots or forking had anything to do with it, but i certainly think so. I didn't fill the pot, but that day sure filled my heart. There is a lot to love about this little hobby of ours, hehe.

The crazy thing about my best shooter is that I have not touched it yet! I was lucky enough to do a trade with CanOpener, who is such a generous and great guy that I can't even find the words to express it properly. He really blew me away. I will post that trade when I get home to NY in about a month, but this is part of it.

It is an incredible shooter called the Box Elder Turtle that will always remind me of an incredible guy and friend, CanOpener.













This burl handle comes from a stabilized piece of box elder that CO has had in his shop for 20 years!! 








I am honored to have it and honored to be his friend.

Be well guys,
SF


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

This is nice of you Ghost!

I believe I have the minimum post requirement.

I have many good days shooting but one that stands out is

a day my little Greatgrandson Landon and I went for a walk with our shooters.

Landon asked "Poppy, can we shoot a rabbit" ? I said we can but we have to

skin it clean it and eat it if we get one. Landon said, "let's just shoot targets. lol

Like many here I have several favorites but I find myself shooting this one a lot.



Nothing fancy but a good shooter w/ linatex bands.

Thanks Ghost!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

So far some great storys and good looking sling shots keep them comeing


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

My favorite was also my first, made for me by James Skeen of this site. The start of a great hobby and a complete obsession!









My best story involves one of my first attempts with shooting a pfs in my shop with the appropriate tweaking and twisting that resulted in my lack of focus on the target, the subsequent release and miss of the target, the penentration by the projectile through my drawn wooden window shades, the window behind and the storm window outside. I ate humble pie as I explained my misfortune to my understanding and forgiving wife ultimately resulting in the meeting a new friend in the person of the window repair man who knowingly smiled, recognized the "hole" to be one from a slingshot and shared with me his love of the sport. We now are great friends and often shoot together on weekends.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

My favorite (as of today) is my Scout, flipcliped, psudo-tapered, and awesome!

My best day slingshooting, honestly, was the day I got my first trade through the forum, from you actually. My first slingshot that wasn't store bought and I didn't make it. Once I got it tuned in and started hitting the target more than missing, I felt unstoppable! A big thanks to you for your generosity and this giveaway and to the forum in general for...you know...just being here.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hi

one of my favorite slingshot time is with my family grabbing a bag of paintballs ant lets go in the woods,

we meet with Linus1308 and his family and every body is armed

and we do kind of a "U say where" and ho hits first choose the next target,and so on 2-3 ours fly by like summer holidays on the beech

short story but great fun with friends,and the kids du a walk without stopping,yarning or what not !!!!!!!!!





  








Nixe 1




__
leon13


__
Sep 15, 2013


__
2



what a nice gift from my Friends






this is still one of my favorite slingshots ;-)

thanks and cheers


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Ghost for holding this, it is always fun to read and see what everyone is into.

My best day out was recently, our best friend's daughter turned 18, now we have been in each other's life for a long time you could say she was one of forces that brought my wife and I together, and we known the kids since they were wee. So now she's 18 and wants a tattoo and can't have her run off to some low life shop, so my wife agreed to tattooing her. We pack up the dogs, her equipment and my slinging bag and off we go to the countryside. It was a perfectly beautiful day, sunny with a light breeze. To my surprise they had set up a new slinging area next to the bran, a huge 6x9' sheet with hay stacked up behind. So while the did her thing me and rest of the family was having a great shooting time. We even hung up these flashing targets when the sun went down and we each took turn to see who could hit it. A great day 

And, trying to pick a favorite is like asking like asking me which finger I want to loose, lol. But, I do shoot this one a tiny more then the others, this is a yew natural made hammer fist style I got from stej for last years Santa trade






I was launching big rocks with this one, so fun!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Keep them comeing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Best day was when I was out with my best buddy ( my dog ) walking along a creek shooting while he explored the terrain , I would shoot leafs racing along the current and soda cans laying in the woods. We would walk along looking for targets of all kinds. This was a regular routine which built my increasing love of shooting. This is how I learned to shoot. He was a high energy dog and this is how I would exercise him daily.

View attachment 54609


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

My best day slingshotting so far is the day i shot my first squirrel. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29602-finally-my-first-squirrel-with-the-catty-and-a-bonus/#entry395285

and my favourite catty is my eshot secret santa catty


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

first of all, thank you for the giveaway!

My best day slingshooting was last week. We had 20 degrees celcius and the sun was shining.

I went in the woods for a small forkhunt, and saw a dead branch hanging from a tree, 15 m above me.

I instantly took my catty out of my pocket and shot a rock laying on the track trying to hit the branch.

And plop, the branch broke in two and fell down. I've never did such a shot before.

I then continued forkhunting.

my best slingshot so far is this one:

My natural boardcut





  








Natural Boardcut 4




__
carboncopy


__
Jan 15, 2014











  








Natural Boardcut 2




__
carboncopy


__
Jan 15, 2014











  








Natural Boardcut 3




__
carboncopy


__
Jan 15, 2014


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30317-3rd-natural-of-the-day/?fromsearch=1, this is a link to my favorite slingshot, it ended up not working out with him so I made him one with a longer handle and I got this one back, banded up with some 107s its pretty deadly.

My favorite time out shooting is when ever I am walking the rail road tracks with one of my little ones. (I have three but always try to do one on one walks as it seems like we are able to connect and talk better this way.) They always bring their slingshots as well and we set cans up along the tracks, talking and plinking cans, some of lives better moments.thanks for the give away man, great idea to get some stories out there!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Here is mine slingshot included in the post
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31003-thanks-beanflip/
Thanks for the give away!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

My best day shooting was today! For the first time ever i hit my 4"x4" target from 33' 10 times in a row!! 
My new best shooter is my newest "Bamboo Pocket Alien"

Thnx To Ghost0311/8541 for this generous give-away.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

My best day of shooting was when i shot a soda can from 12 yards away and nailed it 13 times in a row.









This is my overall top favorite slingshot its the first one i have ever made and it is my best shooter.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

My best day of shooting would have to be today I tore a bunch of cans up then was able to shoot three sycamore balls down out of a tree!(maybe I was lucky)

My favorite SS would have to be this polymer one that Ghost made I shoot it the best. It's the one that I was shooting today!


----------



## Erickol (Jan 28, 2014)

sounds like quite a package!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the giveaway Ghost! Really cool!

As for a "best" day that is a hard one for me because there are so many great days when shooting. I really have a blast just about any time I shoot. But I will tell of what type of day really stands out, even though that is just about any day that I can get out in the woods with my slingshot. I especially love to get out in the springtime and begin to do my scouting for deer for the fall archery hunting season. Time just seems to disappear as I am wandering about checking ridgelines, funnels, bedding area's, checking for tree stand sites, along with measuring yardages, and stump shooting here and there. During these times the woods are so silent to walk in, and the forest is filled with the sounds of birds, and squirrels scurrying about. So these days are among my best times when out shooting.

Here is a pic of my favorite shooter!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am likeing all of the storys and slingshots a few more days left so keep them coming.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Only a few more days left be for I draw the winner I will post a pic of the slingshot slingshot bag ammo and trapper knife that the winner will recive on Sunday nite when I get back home.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Ghost

Well where to start?

Ok, so this is one of my favourite slings, its Osage and just a great shape, and occasionally I hit what I shoot at, occasionally.









Picking one day is difficult but recently I spent a day in the woods with my lad, shooting and making shelters and general bushcraft stuff, it doesn't get much better than that


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

my best day shooting is not like anybodies it is just in my back yard as we all know i love building slingshots .. but i have my favorite catty just like anybody else, so hire is my story i was shooting one afternoon with my girlfriend we are chatting while i was shooting that was a good day i was performing good nice groupings and clean shots, and then suddenly i remembered a slingshot that i hang to dry . it was dry already and ready to shoot. so i go to my drying box at once take the slingshot and band it up right away to shoot it, and i was very surprise i was shooting with it very well and it feels like it was part of me like an extension of my arms, as i finished maybe 60 or 50 shots a sit down i was quiet and a bit lonely then my girlfriend ask me why i quietly whispered that im confused about this new slingshot i was shooting so good with it and maybe my favorite catty will get jealous. and she lough very hard but honestly i dont find it funny that moment.. she ever tell my mom about my problem and my mom lough also that was the time a realized that i was acting strange this whole slingshot thing is consuming me very well^^

my best catty so far is the one posted hire: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30670-i-finally-did-it/


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

My best day of shooting occurred in November 2011.... After a couple of months of trying and trying... doing many different things, testing out many different setups and then "IT" happened!
I lit my first match with a slingshot.
About two days after that I finally caught it on video... and then after that... well, once the confidence and knowhow clicked, because I now KNEW it was possible... It seems like there's not a day that goes by that I can't just do it whenever I like...






My favorite slingshot.... I have many, but the one I've taken the most game with and have lit the most matches and cut cards etc. with is.. this one:

http://pocketpredator.com/gallery/x88.jpg


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome give-a-way...wish I had my stuff...

Dennis


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

white wolf only a few more post and a story with a pic


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I am a pretty busy individual so any time I get to shoot is great for me. About a month and a half ago I was forced to stay home and not work because of snow (teacher). The night before the snow came I was in the drug store and saw a box of pop/ snaps. I spent atleast 3 hours in my garage shooting them at 5 meters. Super fun way to kill time in a snow storm lol.

May favorite shooter is this swopfs by PawPawSailor:


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

My favorite day of slingshoting would have to be the day of our first shootout we had. The day began with me getting out of school and me and narcoleptic went to my house and casted some lead ammunition and went to the shootout. There we had teams and shot cans, card board aerial targets, and long distance targets. my team didnt win but we had a great time and came real close to being second place. But we all had a great time and had a great day.

This is a pic of my favorite slingshot that i got from S.S Slinger it is called the "zombie hunter"


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice ss....

Dennis


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

My Favorite Day Of Shooting Was The Day I Received My Scout Slingshot. I Was Able To Nail Targets Much More Often Than With My Bought Metal Frame Shooters. I Was Able To Shoot Many Steel Balls Into An Aluminum Beer Bottle Through The Neck Which Was About An Inch In Diameter.

My Favorite Slingshot Has To Be My Scout. It Shoots Great, And Works Like A Champ.










Thanks For The Giveaway!


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you for this giveaway. It's fun to read all the stories and to see the favorites.

1. I have just over 100 posts.

2. Three years ago on a Summer hike (we're in the suburbs of Salt Lake City; Snowbird Ski Resort is 20 minutes up the canyon), I saw an adult 
rattlesnake in the middle of the trail, about eight feet away. Not an uncommon sight around here at that time of year. He was coiled and not rattling and not moving. His head was about the size of my two thumbs held together. The only slingshot I owned at the time was an aluminum one from Flatband (eBay) and it hit pretty hard. I wasn't a great shot, but I knew I would be able to kill it. I didn't. I did what I always do and stepped off the trail and went around it. When I was about 15 feet away I turned around, picked up four pebbles (no shortage around here!) and proceeded to "guide" the snake off the trail and into the bushes. Three shots and each one seemed to go right where I was aiming, about 3-4" behind the (now) moving snake. It was crazy. There are a bazillion rattlesnakes up our Canyons in the Summer and one more (or less) doesn't affect public safety. I imagine we have about a thousand hyperthermias for every snake bite. Maybe more. Anyway, that was a memorable experience of being "in the zone," even if it was only for three shots.

3. My current favorite shooter (thanks Mister Magpie).


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Great Story Lug! I'm Very Happy That You Decided To Scare It Off instead Of Harming It. I'm Not Against Hunting, But Choosing To Let The Snake Live While It Wasn't Doing Any Harm Seems To Me A Very Respectable Decision.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ghost, thank you for a great and very generous giveaway. I've been enjoying all the great memories and beautiful shooters.

My best day shooting is no secret. I have written about it before, and it's still very vivid in my mind. It was my trip to the 2012 Summer Nationals. It was my first tournament of any kind...live or internet. I asked to get off work early on a Friday night and was let go a couple of hours early. I headed down the interstate and drove for 7 hours to get there. I met several of the members of the forum and a few of the greats of the slingshot world. I got to shoot with and beside many of them....talk about being humbled and excited at the same time! I watched a perfect 25/25 on a tournament target...I saw some of the fastest shooting I had ever seen, and shot so much that my hands hurt the next day as I drove home. The whole way home all I could think about was that I wanted to shoot some more and that some day I want to be able to help someone enjoy slingshots they way everyone there help me. It's a day I'll never forget.

As for my best shooter...I really don't have a best, but I have 3 that I've been shooting a lot lately. 1) the Spanish Target shooter from gaboxolo and his father. 2) the Target Dragon from Bill Hays. 3) my off the shelf slingbow from Wingshooter. They are as different as can be, but all are very accurate and a blast to shoot.









Thanks again for allowing us a chance at a great prize.

Todd


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

this is my favorite slingshot its mj's little big shooter i increased the size of it by a little bit my best day out shooting is win me end my brother go out to the desert end set up targets with the trash laying all over the pleas and have fun shoot outs its always a blast


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i wrote all the names down on paper and put in a ziplock bag shook it around and pulled out a name and the name was

CHAPMANHANDS is the winner

thanks to all that entered i liked all of the storys and the pics of the slingshots if chapmanhands would pm me your address i will get it out to you tommorrow.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ghost, congrats on the 1000 posts, and thanks for giving us a chance at a great prize package.

It was fun to read all the entries.

Congrats to Chapmanhands....enjoy!

Todd


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks For The Wonderful Contest, And The Amazing Prize! Congratulations Chapmanhands!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Excellent post and giveaway Ghost, top marks!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you everybody, and especially ghost! Awesome guy and slingshot enthusiast. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I made my post already but i have changed after I finished this one! So don't count me twice. Hahah!
But any way it is me hammer grip. It is a really good grip, and more accurate. I have tubes on it but I am yet to shoot tubes as good as flats. Shot it yesterday! It was fun. But I am shooting high?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Ooh congrats to winner and thanks to ghost for competition.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the chance 
I enyoid the story's good to hear 
Cheers


----------

